# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Ik Weet Het Niet Meer..

## Gast: Annemiek

Ik had ongeveer een maand geleden last van mn amandelen, dat is nogsteeds een klein beetje, en mn klieren zijn nogsteeds opgezet. Ook ben ik heel snel moe. Heel veel mensen in mijn omgeving hebben pfeiffer dus dachten we eerst ook dat ik het had. Maar na bloedonderzoek blijkt dat het geen pfeiffer is. Nu vind iedereen dat ik me gewoon aanstel. Ik slaap ongeveer 12 uur per nacht, omdat ik het anders echt niet red, en vaak krijg ik reacties als: ja, als je zo veel slaapt dan word je wel lui... 
Maar ik weet wel dat ik me niet aanstel en dat ik echt te moe ben om me in te spannen. Heeft iemand nog een idee wat het zou kunnen zijn?

----------


## marjan

HoiAnnemiek,

het gebeurt wel vaker dat de pfeiffertesten negatief zijnmar dat het toch pfeiffer is of een broetje ervan. luister naar je lichaam en ga na zo&#39;n week of twee weer naar je huisarts of laat je doorverwijzen naar een specialist.
veel succes. ik weet als moeder van een meisje met dezelfde klachten dat het geen aanstellerij is.
marjan

----------


## Luuss0404

Ziekte van Pfeiffer/Mononucleosis infectiosa of klierkoorts
Mononucleosis infectiosa (MNI) is een acute infectieziekte die wordt veroorzaakt door het Epstein-Barr-virus. De ziekte is goedaardig, maar veroorzaakt een uitgesproken vermoeidheid. MNI komt vooral voor bij adolescenten en jonge volwassenen.
_Wat gebeurt er bij het onderzoek ?_
Bij onderzoek van de keel noteert de arts een rode keelontsteking. Dat kan gepaard gaan met petechieën (bloedvlekjes) op het verhemelte. Bij onderzoek van de hals vindt hij lymfeklieren, die soms pijn doen bij palpatie. In bijna de helft van de gevallen is de milt vergroot (splenomegalie), maar dat veroorzaakt geen klinische tekenen. Ook de lever kan wat zwellen (hepatomegalie), wat soms gepaard gaat met een lichte geelzucht (icterus). In geval van een dergelijk beeld wordt een bloedonderzoek uitgevoerd. De bloedtelling met differentiële formule toont een mononucleosesyndroom : talrijke lymfocyten, waarvan een aantal blauwe (door de kleuring op het objectglaasje) ; in de helft van de gevallen zijn de bloedplaatjes verminderd. De transaminasen (leverenzymen) zijn vaak verhoogd. De diagnose wordt gesteld door het opsporen van antistoffen tegen EBV in het bloed. Dat gebeurt met een MNI-test : een snelle test die reeds de eerste dagen van de ziekte kan worden uitgevoerd. De test kan echter foutpositieve resultaten geven en moet dan ook worden aangevuld met een andere test, de reactie van Paul Bunnel-Davidson (PBD), waarmee de diagnose mononucleosis infectiosa dadelijk kan worden bevestigd. In ongeveer 20% van de gevallen blijft de PBD negatief. Er is dan maar één manier om de diagnose te bevestigen, nl. specifieke antistoffen opsporen : de aanwezigheid van anti-VCA IgM-antistoffen bevestigt de infectie.
Er worden meestal twee soorten antistoffen bepaald in het bloed. Type M en Type G. Heb je geen van beide, dan ben je nog nooit met het virus in contact geweest. Heb je M, dan ben je kort geleden in aanraking geweest en ben je meestal nog ziek. Deze antistoffen verdwijnen weer na een poosje. Heb je G, dan zegt dat niet zoveel; je bent in ieder geval ooit met dat virus in aanraking gekomen. Deze antistoffen hou je altijd in je bloed.

Bron http://www.gezondheid.be

----------

